# Cougar 700K im QWERTZ-Layout?



## Original-80 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo sehr geehrtes Cougar-Team,

als erstes wünsche ich natürlich eurem gesamten Team ein erfolgreiches und v.a. gesundes Jahr 2015 (das gilt natürlich auch für alle Foren-Mitleser dort draussen). Auf das ihr uns auch weiterhin mit qualitativer und ausgefallener Hardware erfreut.

Und genau um ebensolche Hardware dreht sich meine Frage. Da ich derzeit auf der Suche nach meiner ersten mechanischen Tastatur bin und der Marktführer (konventioneller Eingabegeräte) scheinbar bei seinem Produkt reichlich gepfuscht hat. Ist mir vom Layout und Design eure 700K ins Auge gefallen, die mir durchaus noch einen Tick besser gefällt. Das Problem allerdings. Eure 700K ist bisher nur im englischsprachigen Ausland mit dort üblichen Layout erhältlich. Und daher für mich keine Option.

Also Butter bei die Fische  Könnt ihr uns verraten wann eure deutsche Kundschaft die Cougar 700K im deutschen Tasten-Layout erwarten kann? 


Vielen Dank im Voraus für ihre Mühen
mit freundlichen Grüßen Original


----------



## Original-80 (24. Januar 2015)

Hey Foren-Jungs und Mädels,

scheinbar sind ein paar von euch  ebenfalls an Infos bzgl. der 700K interessiert und scheinbar sind die  Mitarbeiter von Cougar wohl nicht so häufig in unserem Forum wie bspw.  die Caseking-Jungs. Also wenigstens von mir ein paar Zeilen. Und nein  leider sind sie nicht mit der 700K geschrieben, sondern mit meiner  alternden G11.

Also zum Thema...  trackleader schrieb unter der  News zur Cougar 700K, dass diese wohl hin und wieder bei Amazon  erhältlich wäre, er aber keine Lust auf den Wust mit Reklamation &  Co. habe falls sie nicht seinen Vorstellungen entsprechen würde.  Da ich  damit keinerlei Problem hab dacht ich mir: "Why not?" und hab sie  bestellt.

Hier mal der Link und ein kurzer Auszug der Artikelbeschreibung bei Amazon:
Cougar 700 K Gaming Mechanical Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

"Information zum Tastatur-Layout
      Sofern in den Produktinformationen oder im Titel nicht anders angegeben,  erhalten Sie *trotz evtl. abweichender Abbildungen* *das* bei Verkauf und  Versand durch Amazon bestellte *Produkt* *im deutschsprachigen  QWERTZ-Layout*. Bei Verkauf und Versand durch einen Drittanbieter gelten  die Angaben des jeweiligen Verkäufers."

Festlegen konnte man sich  bei der Bestellung auf keinen Switch-Typ, und das obwohl Cougar mit  allen 4 Varianten wirbt und Amazon nirgends in der Artikelbeschreibung  einen Hinweis auf den Schaltertyp versteckt. Also kauft man erstmal die  sprichwörtliche Katze im Sack. Aber egal ich wollts probieren.  

Heute  ist Sie dann, amazontypisch - rasant schnell, geliefert worden.  Der erste Eindruck war absolut positiv. Schön gestalteter Karton. Oben  in der Ecke prangte "Cougar Germany". Die Hoffnung auf ein deutsches  Layout lebte .  Aber naja.. . Ihr Alle könnts euch nach dem explizit positiven Zitat  der Amazon-Artikelbeschreibung sicher schon denken.... zu schön um wahr  zu sein. Und siehe da irgendwie waren auf der optisch gut und sicher  im Karton gelagerten Tastatur keine Umlaute zu finden, und das Y hatte  sich auch eine vielleicht von der Aussicht her höher gelegene Stellung  gesucht. . Also nein kein QWERTZ, Leider. (nach Suchen stand auch auf  der Verpackung Layout England - haben die Jungs von Amazon wohl nicht  gesehen bzw. wahrscheinlicher die Artikelbeschreibung verhauen) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber  für Alle die damit eventuell leben können bzw. darüber nachdenken auf  eine deutsche Ausführung zu warten, denen kann ich vom ersten Eindruck  bestätigen sie bekommen ein schönes Tastenbrett mit allerdings recht  knapper Ausstattung ( inkl. "nur" die Handballenauflage, Handbuch und  ein paar Sticker ). Verschickt  wurde durch Amazon übrigens die Variante  mit den *roten MX-Switchen*. Ob Sie nur diese vorrätig  haben oder übertrieben gesagt vom Stapel wegreifen/verpacken was kommt  kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Also seid nicht zu überrascht wenn ihr  doch eine andere Variante vor euch zu liegen bekommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der  Verarbeitung macht sie einen guten bis sehr guten Eindruck. Einheitliche  Spaltmaße, toll aussehendes Alu, gesleevte Stecker. So wie ein  Premiumprodukt aussehen sollte.  Einzig bei der geteilte Space-Taste bin  ich mir noch nicht sicher wie sie sich auf Dauer verhalten wird. Der  rechte Teil (die G6-Taste) wirkt ein wenig wackliger und schief im  Vergleich zu ihrem linken Pendant. Das kann ein Ausrutscher in der  Fertigung sein, aber auch ein Manko resultierend aus der  Design-/Layoutentscheidung. Eine ähnlich fragwürdige Entscheidung ist  ebenfalls bei der Implementierung des USB-Ports gefallen. Yeap.. wie bei  so vielen Herstellern  wurde dieser leicht versenkt in der Rückseite  des Gehäuses verbaut (bzw. mit einem leichten Rahmen), wo er zwar für  das anschließen schmaler Mausstecker geeignet ist, dickere USB-Sticks  aber Probleme bereiten werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Anschlag finde ich die  roten Cherries wirklich angenehm (aber vergesst nicht ich bin Laie und  mache gerade keinen Langzeittest der Tastatur). Sie lassen sich angenehm  leicht durchdrücken, geben beim durchschlagen einen satten, leicht  dumpfen Ton von sich und erscheinen mir subjektiv im Vergleich zu meiner  Logitech G11 nicht wirklich lauter (allerdings geben die roten ja im  Gegensatz zu braun und blau kein akustisches Feedback). 
Nicht  überrascht sein sollte man von der Tatsache (da dies ja noch bei allen  Herstellern Standard ist), dass es sich bei den Multimediatasten, der  Beleuchtungstaste und den Makro-Wechseltasten nicht um Cherry Taster  handelt. Unschön dabei ist aber einerseits, dass man ähnlich wie bei der  K70 von Corsair, die Multimediatasten, durch den im Vgl. zu den  mechanischen Tasten gegebenen Höhenunterschied, schwerer erreichen kann  und einem andererseits durch das unterschiedliche Tastengefühl ständig  die Minderwertigkeit normaler Schalter vor Augen geführt wird. Besonders  eklatant wird diese Tatsache aber dadurch, dass für die Lautstärketasten und die restlichen Funktionstasten am oberen Rand  scheinbar unterschiedliche Taster gewählt wurden. Während sich die  oberen noch satt und knackig drücken lassen fallen (zumindest in meinen  Augen) die Lautstärketasten durch ein fieses schwammiges Druckgefühl  auf.* (ich würds mit den Tasten unserer billigen TV-Fernbedienungen  vergleichen). Ist jetzt nicht umbedingt ein Ausschlußkriterium, aber  schön ist es eben auch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relativ gut hat mir hingegen die  Handballenauflage gefallen.  Sie fällt zwar wie die meisten Ausführungen  ihrer Art mit einem recht labil/zerbrechlich wirkenden  Verbindungssystem auf, aber dieses lässt sich durch die im Gegenstück  eingearbeitete "Laufschienen" recht easy einklicken und auch wieder  entfernen. Die Breite der Auflage erschien mir auf den ersten Blick ein  wenig schmal (und lässt sich auch sicher nicht mit dem Brett einer CM  Storm Trigger vergleichen), allerdings hat sie sich für meine Handgröße (allerdings hab ich wohl eher kleine Hände... wie es also bei Pranken a`la Orang aussieht....wer weis)  als ausgesprochen bequem herausgestellt. Besonders gefiel mir dabei die  magnetisch anklickbare Erhöhung der Handballenauflage ("FPS Palm  Reset"), die eine leicht strukturierte Oberfläche aufweist und es  tatsächlich ermöglicht die WASD-Tasten noch einen Tick angenehmer zu  erreichen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Beleuchtungsvarianten, oder den Makros hab  ich mich noch nicht zu schaffen gemacht, da diese Zeilen nur einen  ersten Eindruck vermitteln sollen und zweitens die Tastatur ja leider an  Amazon zurückgehen muss und ich es deshalb mit dem begrabbeln auch  nicht übertreiben wollte. Dennoch traue ich mich zu behaupten,  dass ein Warten auf ein deutsches Layout,  je nachdem wie lang es noch  dauert, sich lohnen kann. Denn bei der Cougar 700K handelt es durchaus  um ein schönes Stück Technik, was sich zwar ein paar Fehler in der  "B-Note" erlaubt, aber zweifellos nicht nur beim Preis (Amazon: 137,66€ Stand 24.01.15 ) in der Oberklasse mitspielt.

*Im Rückblick vermute ich, dass die Entscheidung für die "weichen" Schalter darin begründet liegt, dass ein ähnliches Druckverhalten wie bei den oberen Tasten bei der prozentweisen   
      Verstellung der Lautstärke wenig vorteilhaft gewesen wäre. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung hier wäre mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl (wenn schon kein Geld für ein Lautstärkenrad war)  
      eine bessere Lösung möglich gewesen.


----------



## Kyfe (7. April 2015)

Up

Gibt es nähere Informationen zu diesem Thema? Ich habe beim Hersteller angefragt wann die Tastatur mit dem deutschen Layout rauskommt, jedoch keine Antwort erhalten. Aus einer anderen Quelle habe ich erfahren, dass es im Sommer irgendwann so weit sein wird.


----------



## Kyfe (14. April 2015)

Habe den Support noch einmal angeschrieben; es heißt, die deutsche Version kommt noch bis Ende Q2 2015 raus.


----------



## Original-80 (22. April 2015)

Wow, da gibt mans nach ner Weile auf noch ne Antwort zu bekommen und schwubs ist sie doch noch da. Ich danke dir für deine Mühen Kyfe  . Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt mich direkt an Cougar zu wenden, aber bin als einzig wahre Alternative bei Facebook gelandet. Und da 1. die deutsche Cougar-Facebook Seite genauso tod erscheint wie deren Engagement hier bei PCGH und ich 2. so gar nicht scharf drauf bin Herrn Zuckerberg meine Daten zu schenken hab ich`s dann doch gelassen.   

Also noch mal danke. Ich werd dann noch ein weng meine G11 streicheln, um sie zu trösten dass sie dann wohl bald Abschied nehmen muss. Tschau


----------



## Kyfe (22. April 2015)

Joa klar, ich warte auch sehr gespannt auf die 

Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine US-Version zu bestellen, da eh nur zum Zocken fürs Zuhause. Oder andere Tastenkappen kaufen. Aber das Design der originalen Tastenkappen gefällt mir viel besser und ich würde dann eh die originalen drauflassen. Na gut. Bei mir eilt es auch nicht, warte ich noch bis Ende Juni, mal schauen. Etwas annähernd gutes gibt es leider nicht =(


----------



## trackleader (3. Mai 2015)

hey, ich hab selber mal auf der facebookseite (die offizielle ausm amiland) von dennen rumgetrollt und mal wieder nachgefragt was mit der deutschen version ist, antwort blieben sie schuldig.

dann hoffe ich mal, dass das mit dem 2.ten quartal endlich mal klappt und man dann seitens amazon auch mal ein wenig die produktdetails richtig darstellt. das es dafür noch keine schlechten bewertungen gab, wundert mich ein wenig. zumal vom us layout scheinbar einige rausgehen.
die einzige alternative mit ebenfalls freistehendem design und alubody wäre ja die k70 RGB von corsair. so wirklich überzeugt bin ich davon aber nicht, weil mir die k700 optisch schon deutlich besser gefällt. aber cougar möchte scheinbar in deutschland kein geld verdienen...so kommts mir zumindest vor. kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das layout entsprechend zu ändern -.-*

PS: schöner test, bestätigt mich darin noch zu warten und sie dann vllt am ende des jahres im deutschen tastalayout auf dem schreibtisch zu haben


----------



## Kyfe (6. Mai 2015)

Jetzt kriegt man die UK-Version bei Amazon.de nicht mehr. Ich warte noch bis Ende Juni und dann bestelle mir die bei Amazon.co.uk sofern möglich oder hole die Trigger Z. Länger werde ich nicht warten.


----------



## Philipus II (8. Mai 2015)

Meinen Infos nach wird eine deutsche Version sicher kommen, allerdings erst Ende Juni Anfang Juli.


----------



## Kyfe (11. Mai 2015)

Das verschiebt sich ja immer weiter nach hinten. Wie GTA5 auf PC.


----------



## trackleader (2. Juli 2015)

wir haben ende juni/anfang juli und meine g19 gibt so langsam den geist auf. die sollen sich mal beeilen!


----------



## Kyfe (2. Juli 2015)

Ich habe aufgegeben zu warten und habe mir jetzt von der Verwandschaft die US Version zum Geburtstag gewünscht. Zum Zocken ist eine DE Version nicht zwingend notwendig für mich.. Wenn es dann doch kurzfristig rauskommt, kann man die Tastatur zurückschicken.


----------



## Philipus II (2. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mal meine Kontakte genutzt. Die 700K DE MX Brown kommt Ende Juli. Die erste Lieferung ist bereits auf dem Schiff, daher sind größere Verzögerungen nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## trackleader (3. Juli 2015)

sauber! die mx red sind ja mein favorit, aber notfalls nehm ich auch dir braunen


----------



## trackleader (6. August 2015)

amazon listet die 700k jetzt mit den braunen schaltern und deutschem layout....



.....preis: 179,40€ + 3€ versand....

ich komm aus dem kopfschütteln garnicht mehr raus


----------



## Philipus II (7. August 2015)

Gibts woanders günstiger (u.a. Caseking). Auch eine MX Red Version wird kommen.


----------



## trackleader (17. August 2015)

weisst du in etwa wann die mit den roten mx schaltern das licht der welt in deutschland erblickt?


----------



## Philipus II (19. August 2015)

Sollte in 5 Wochen da sein


----------

